# aires+ wild campsites



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

1)Can I print out Aires and Wild campsites for France.

Help wanted. How do I do it?

2) Where do I find Campervan List (Things to bring).

Thank you.

Slán


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

the info is online I dont think you can print it out though (they sell a book so I dont think they want you to Just print it out.

There is a whole host of travel info on this page of my website, a link to the "complete" Lists of aires etc

http://s7.invisionfree.com/UKSB/index.php?s=c0f2d75b8314d7f3c26eb9887867a04d&c=5


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thank George
I went on another site and found what I was looking for. 

Slán


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi Nora+Niel what site did you find the info on?? i'm interested too.
Lou and Carol


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I spelled Neil wrong the vodka has addled my brain tonight.
no offence Lou and Carol


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lou+ Carol.

I found the Aires on www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Have to check tomorrow where I found the Camping list.
Will PM you tomorrow night.

Enjoy the Vodka :lol:

Slán


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lou+Carol

Had to find it to night.

www.a-motorhome-on-tour.co.uk/advice/rcheck.htm

Hope you find it useful.

Slán


----------

